# Book ferry now or wait 'til next year



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Advice please. 

We are off to France for 4 weeks in September 2009. 

Is it best to book the ferry now or wait until later next year closer to our departure date?

Thanks

David


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

i`ve booked with Seafrance for July / Aug 2009 for £67
P&O £122 same dates
I dont think you will get much cheaper than that,take a look at their web sites

Les


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks lifestyle

Have been checking the ferry web sites - but was wondering if there were better prices or deals later on in the year.

Your price of £67.oo looks brilliant- don't think I could get much better than that. 

On your feedback I think I'll get to it and book up now.

Thanks 


David


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

If you're crossing the water more than once in a year good to get the Sea France Carnet(Dover-Calsis) Great Value-ultra flexible


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Might be worth trying Norfolk Lines. Their prices are usually very good.

If you are a member of one of the clubs (CC or CCC) you can usually get better prices than those shown on-line. In the CC December magazine the advert says motorhomes from £19 each way - these will be for unsociable times - very late night/early morning.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you've got definite dates book it now (and use a credit card, just in case the operator gets into doo-doos) it's only going to go up. (the price that is! :roll: )And don't forget you may get the MHF discount on Seafrance dependent on the type of ticket. :wink:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Perhaps not a sensible way to look at it, but so long as the price is fairly reasonable, I like to book well in advance. Great to know we will definately be on our way on certain dates (fingers crossed nothing else goes wrong 8O ).

Certainly in the past the earlier you booked the cheaper the price. However, who knows now with the price of fuel all over the place.

Sue


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Gentlemen


Cracking advice - as always

One last question - how do I find my MHF discount code and on what sort of ticket would it be used? (That's two questions!!)

Never used discount facility so guidance appreciated.

Thanks David


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Sue


Sorry - our post crossed so missed you.
Should have just said thanks to everyone not "Gentlemen"
I'm not sexist at all it's just that at the time of reading it was an all male response. 

Thank you for your good advice too.

David


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

David

it's in the link here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=SubsDiscounts&op=display_results

It may not be valid on some tickets, but you should try it with & without to make sure. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Spindrifter! I've just looked at NorfolkLine.com for 2 - 30 September 09 and it came up with £14 each way, plus £4 fuel surcharge = £32 for up to 6 metres; up to 7 metres, add £30 = £62. 

Three weeks ago we got this deal for June/July for just £52! You pays your money...


----------

